# Floatinganzug aber welcher?



## Franky D (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem passenden Floatinganzug für mich.
Das hauptsächliche Einsatzgebiet soll der Kutter auf der Ostsee,Kälte und Nässeschutz beim normalen Angeln sowie einige wenige Kleinbootausfahrten darstellen.

Welche größe sollte für mich passen bin ca 1.85m groß und wiege ca 80kg.

Die allseits Beliebte Frage Einteiler oder Zweiterl steht natürlich auch im Raum wobei ich selbst weiß das ein Einteiler natürlich den besseren Schutz beitet das weniger Wasser einströmt, ich hoffe natürlich dies nie testen zu müssen.

Bei der Farbgebung sollte meines Erachtens nach aufjednefall Gelb eine rolle Spielen da dies den besten Kontrast zum wasser bilden sollte.

Welche Normungen sind derzeit Aktuell und auf welche sollte man bei Einteilern achten ich weiß auch das ein Zweiteiler nie die Normung eines EInteilers erhalten kann.

Das die 50N nur als auftriebshilfe gedacht sind ist mir klar und das man für den sicheren Auftrieb aufjedenfall eine 275N Automatikweste tragen sollte.

Ich habe mir mal bereits 3 Modelle Rausgesucht bitte teilt mir doch eure Erfahrungen bezüglich der von mir genannten oder euch Vertrauten Modelle die ihr nutzt mit damit ich für mich hoffentlich die richtige Entscheidnung Treffen kann.

1-Teiler
http://angelfachmarkt.tradoria-shop...DkOUgBAa9tx97XqrvjUmM94jdM4M=&cid=google_base

2-Teiler
https://fishing-adventure.com/shop/...rway-ii-floatinganzug-en-iso-norm-12402-5.htm

http://www.gerlinger.de/Schwimmanzuege/295/ABU_Schwimmhilfe_Anzug_Gr_L/45454


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

Wenn du wirklich was gutes haben möchtest was dich auch in Verbindung mit ner 275N sicher schützt kauf Dir den Mullion 1MG9 Floater.
In allen anderen schwitzt du dich kaputt und wirst nach längerem Regen nass.
Teuer aber wirklich ein Top-Teil.

Spar nicht am falschen Ende!


----------



## antonio (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

http://ki-elements.no/produkter/tehavs-bekledning/


----------



## Franky D (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*



antonio schrieb:


> http://ki-elements.no/produkter/tehavs-bekledning/


 

was kostet der suit ich denke da langt doch der normale 310er oder welchen hast du denn ein säurebeständigen brauch ich nun wirklich nicht^^

und vorallem was kostet so ein teil und wo bekomme ich ihn her?

danke schonmal für die antworten mal sehen was noch so kommt


----------



## antonio (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

der 150er reicht.
preis muß ich noch mal gucken irgendwo bei 300 € glaub ich.
frag mal bei stuffel nach der weiß mehr darüber.

antonio


----------



## Franky D (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

ok ja den 150er hab ich bei naf für 325€ gesehen hast du ihn mit wattierung oder ohne?


----------



## antonio (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

ich hab ihn ohne, bisher aber noch nicht gefroren auch im winter nicht.

grüße antonio


----------



## Franky D (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

hast ne pn antonio

also der anzug von antonio macht mich schon sehr neugierig aber habt ihr noch andere erfahrungen oder evtl gradezu ergatternde schnäppchen dann mal her damit freue mich über jeden beitrag


----------



## antonio (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

da gibts auch nen video im netz, wo das teil getestet wurde.
frag mich jetzt aber bitte nicht auf die schnelle nach nem link.

p.s. wenn du mich noch mal zum mädchen machst gibts auf die glocke

antonio


----------



## Franky D (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*



antonio schrieb:


> da gibts auch nen video im netz, wo das teil getestet wurde.
> frag mich jetzt aber bitte nicht auf die schnelle nach nem link.
> 
> p.s. wenn du mich noch mal zum mädchen machst gibts auf die glocke
> ...


 
ups des war net so gewollt da hab ich mich wohl vertippt^^ sry ok vlt taucht der link ja noch auch


----------



## antonio (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

hier mal einer auf die schnelle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaOdM2NihY8


----------



## Franky D (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

macht einen sehr guten eindruck


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

Hi
kann man mit so einen anzug slippen

hat der neoprenmanschetten

mal kurz rein in die ostsee bis zu den oberschenkln

oder lieber danach anziehen?

fragen fragen fragen ich weiß#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

Moin Nobbi!

Wie Du in dem Video sehen müsstest ist das Ding unten offen und Du nach nach dem oberschenkeltiefem Wasser genau bis zum Oberschenkel nassen Beine und Schuhe.

@ Franky

Du kennst Dich ja etwas aus und ich denke Dir ist klar das diese Anzüge nicht viel mehr als schön bunte Thermoanzüge sind. Ich selber trage einen Sundrige Stormbeach plus 275iger Secumar, in Kombination auch nicht viel billiger als der Te-Havs. Der Sundrige ist auch nicht schlecht, nass oder kalt bin ich darin noch nie geworden und auch die atmungsaktive Eigenschaft hat über die Jahre nicht nachgelassen.

Kleine Anmerkung zu dem Thema an sich, ich gehe gerade mit dem Gedanken schwanger mal etwas mehr Kohle locker zu machen und mir einen richtigen atmungsaktiven Trockenanzug zu kaufen, bis jetzt konnte ich mich aber auch noch nicht dazu durch ringen oder es fehlt halt am richtigen Sponsor.


----------



## antonio (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

die "floater" sind so konzipiert, daß eine gewisse menge wasser eintreten kann, die dann mit als iso-schicht fungiert. also als wathose nicht zu gebrauchen.

antonio


----------



## Franky D (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

@Kai ja da hast recht ganz auf den kopf gefallen bin ich nicht ;-) 

das was ich mir davon erhoffe, ist einfach noch ein besserer Regenschutz und Kälteschutz da ich bisher noch nicht den richtigen Thermo gefunden hab.
Ich denke da sind diese Anzüge einfach besser geeignet, den Vorteil beim Te Havs sehe ich in der intergierten Weste die man also nicht immer extra mitschleppen muss sofern der Bootsverleiher keine hat und eben das dieser nicht durch eigenauftrieb der weste entgegen wirkt

na dann lass mal ein sponsor finden dann brauchen wir nur noch ein Team mit Namen und ein paar Leute :-D


----------



## antonio (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

ich seh den vorteil nicht unbedingt in der integrierten weste, sondern im fehlen der auftriebskörper im anzug im gegensatz zu den "normalen floatern".
kein auftrieb der dem der weste entgegenwirkt, deshalb ist ja ne 150er weste beim te-havs ausreichend.
besserer tragekomfort(beweglicher als einer mit auftriebskörpern)
und bei höheren temperaturen ein enorm höherer tragekomfort, ebenfalls noch mal durch die auswahl gefüttert oder ungefüttert.
und eben die kälteschutzzertifizierung, die viele andere nicht haben.

antonio


----------



## Franky D (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*



antonio schrieb:


> ich seh den vorteil nicht unbedingt in der integrierten weste, sondern im fehlen der auftriebskörper im anzug im gegensatz zu den "normalen floatern".
> kein auftrieb der dem der weste entgegenwirkt, deshalb ist ja ne 150er weste beim te-havs ausreichend.
> besserer tragekomfort(beweglicher als einer mit auftriebskörpern)
> und bei höheren temperaturen ein enorm höherer tragekomfort, ebenfalls noch mal durch die auswahl gefüttert oder ungefüttert.
> ...


 
jop so meinte ich das eighendlich auch nur du hast es besser formuliert ;-)


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

Ich habe mir den neuen Mullion IMG9 gekauft, einfach Klasse für 300€ und 1A gemütlich. 
Schau mal bei Echolotzentrum Schlageter rein und lass dich beraten. Die Automatikweste ist auch unterwegs und ist besser zu tragen als eine normale Schwimmweste.

Nicht an der Sicherheit sparen #6


----------



## micha_2 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

der nachteil von atmungsaktiven anzügen ist, bist du mit kleinboot unterwegs und sitzt viel und kommt genug wasser rüber, halten sie am arsch nich dicht


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

das hat nichts mit atmungsaktivität zu tun, sondern mit schlechten nähten am a........
ja es gibt anzüge, die in der situation am a... nicht dicht sind, aber deine aussage dies sei bei den atmungsaktiven so stimmt nicht.

antonio


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*



antonio schrieb:


> das hat nichts mit atmungsaktivität zu tun, sondern mit schlechten nähten am a........
> ja es gibt anzüge, die in der situation am a... nicht dicht sind, aber deine aussage dies sei bei den atmungsaktiven so stimmt nicht.
> 
> antonio



|good:

Es soll sogar atmungsaktive (Waat)Hosen geben mit denen man 
stundenlang durch Wasser latschen kann ohne nass zu werden.

Gute Qualität hält auch dicht.


----------



## micha_2 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

is mir eigentlich egal woran das liegt, nur haben meine leute eben dieses prob mit atmungsaktiven. mein baleno und kumpel seiner der zich jahre alt is und nichmal dicht aussieht, halten jedenfalls und sind nur halb so teuer


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

Hi Franky und Antonio,

wo habt Ihr den Anzug gekauft? Wie fällt der größentechnisch aus?
Suche nämlich auch nen neuen Floater.

Danke schon mal für ne Antwort


----------



## bergfisch (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

Ich hab ne atmungsaktive Wathose zum Fliegenfischen.
 Wenn ich diese oben gut zubinde müsste diese im Zusammenhang mit einer Schwimmweste doch auch einigermaßen Sicherheit bieten, )wenn man ins hoffentlich nicht zu kalte) Wasser fällt oder? |rolleyes


----------



## funcarve (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*



Franky D schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin auf der suche nach einem passenden Floatinganzug für mich.
> Das hauptsächliche Einsatzgebiet soll der Kutter auf der Ostsee,Kälte und Nässeschutz beim normalen Angeln sowie einige wenige Kleinbootausfahrten darstellen.
> ...



kann dir diesen aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...fspUe_zHcaetAavk4DoCQ&ved=0CGsQ9QEwCg&dur=887
bin 1,80m gross und 85kg (eigentlich schlank) und trage die "L".
Gruss funcarve


----------



## antonio (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*



bergfisch schrieb:


> Ich hab ne atmungsaktive Wathose zum Fliegenfischen.
> Wenn ich diese oben gut zubinde müsste diese im Zusammenhang mit einer Schwimmweste doch auch einigermaßen Sicherheit bieten, )wenn man ins hoffentlich nicht zu kalte) Wasser fällt oder? |rolleyes



erstens bekomms du sie nicht richtig zugebunden.
zweitens ist das gefährlich, da du luft in den beinen hast und somit ein enormer auftrieb an den beinen herrscht.
und der kälteschutz ist eben nicht gegeben, was die hauptfunktion dieser anzüge ist oder sein sollte.

antonio


----------



## mephisto (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Floatinganzug aber welcher?*

ich nutze auch den te´havs anzug ungefüttert!bin immer ein "schwimmwestenmuffel" gewesen,da sie mich über einen gefütterten kälteschutzanzug mit zusätzlichem auftrieb immer stark in der bewegung einschränkte!beim te´havs stört die weste überhaupt nicht!er bietet eine kälteschutzzertifiezierung!ist relativ leicht und atmungsaktiv!
wenns sehr kalt ist ziehe ich als 
1.lage funktionsunterwäsche
2.lage fleece-bib latzhose und microfleecepullover
3.nofalls auch noch ne fleecejacke
drunter!
Tip: für nen trockenen popo beim sitzen im boot ist ein einfacher paslikabtreter mit borsten aus dem baumarkt(meistens grün oder weinrot).vorteil man sitzt nie in einer fütze,da das wasser ablaufen kann!egal was man für einen anzug anhat!


----------

